# Demodex and immune support



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Hey all. I got a foster puppy today from Puerto Rico. He is 5mo GSD with itchy generalized demodex. I need some things to help boost his immune system to do in conjunction with tradition medicines. Before he came here he was on ivomec and cephalexin. I will start both of those again. But I would like to know, aside from a good probiotic and omega 3 & 6 fatty acids, if there is something else I can add to help this poor dude. 

I did give him a Benadryl tonight, it's all I have, to hopefully help with the itching. 

One caveat. I am not going to go crazy. Just looking for a few things, to help. He will be fed kibble. 

Neem oil? ACV? Added to food or sprayed on him? 

This is a very very nice puppy, he will find a home quickly and I want to support him in his healing as much as possible until that time. 

Please ignore my yard. This winter has been evil to it. It is normally a bit nicer looking. 






Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

a good diet beats all imo


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

There is a sticky on demodex in this section from when I adopted Rafi. It has all kinds of suggestions.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

urgh your sliding glass door looks like my sliding glass door, all mud no windex. Need to clean the doors tmrw lol.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Thanks I will find that sticky!!!

And yes. My sliding glass door is abominable right now. They are calling for more snow tomorrow, so I can't bring myself to clean it. LOL. Glad to know it's not just me. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

